# unable to connect to 192.168.1.0



## heero1 (Feb 6, 2007)

i am in the middle of setting up wireless home network using netgear router but cannot connect to 192.168.1.0 or 192.168.1.1.help neededray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried 192.168.0.1 yet?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you share the exact make/model of the router? How about a wired connection, can you connect that way? What is the version of Windows you have?


----------



## heero1 (Feb 6, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Can you share the exact make/model of the router? How about a wired connection, can you connect that way? What is the version of Windows you have?


i have window xp pro router model is netgear wgr614


----------



## heero1 (Feb 6, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> Have you tried 192.168.0.1 yet?


yes I have But no luck and whin I do:start run cmd (cmd is not a valid win32 application)message on screen.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you saying you can't run the MS-DOS prompt? That would be a whole different problem.


----------



## heero1 (Feb 6, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Are you saying you can't run the MS-DOS prompt? That would be a whole different problem.


I am getting following message when I am trying to do: start run cmd (cmd is not a valid win32 application) and when I type in ipconfig black screen appear and then disappear in a second.ray:


----------

